# New Free Knives



## knyfeknerd (Oct 5, 2013)

Still working on some stuff, but here's a few I've got to give to a needy chef/cook!

First up:




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is a Kono 270mm gyuto. I don't know if it's an HD or whatever. It is a very gracious donation from MC2242. Pretty sure it's white#1. My first handle with buffalo horn and some mystery wood from Mr. Magnus.

Next up:




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is a nakiri I got from Stefan K. I think it's a Tosagata. The Ferrule is African Blackwood and I'm not sure about the other wood. It too was donated by Stefan, but the butt is dyed green maple burl from Burlsource via Daveb.
Really good knife, I've been using her at work for about a week.

And then:



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is another one from Stefan. This is his handle. All I did was clean the blade up and seal the handle and tang. I think it's a Tosagata too. 
As usual, PM me with any interest. All I ask is reimbursement for shipping. 
Thanks again to everyone for the donations and interest.


----------



## ar11 (Oct 5, 2013)

PM sent on the last knife, thx


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 5, 2013)

Gyuto and last knife spoken for. thx
Nakiri still available


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks as always for doing this. Looking good. Hopefully it finds a good home, was just never right for me.

Matt


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 5, 2013)

That Nikiri looks like my Tanaka I have. But then again they all pretty much look alike.


----------



## Julian Nell (Oct 5, 2013)

Great selection, Chris. Hopefully they all go to good homes.

Julian


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 7, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope they help someone out. Btw, the main wood on the nakiri is koa, nice knife I had never used because I have a couple of other nakiris. The one with the blackwood handle I used around the shop for a while, you can still see that the kuro uchi took on a little bit of light rust, and the handle is not finished to the level I usually finish them (you can see a few scratches) because I was just using it for myself. But it is a nice and functional - and free - little knife.

Stefan


----------



## Benuser (Oct 7, 2013)

You're just incredible, guys!


----------



## smilesenpai (Oct 7, 2013)

You are amazing :lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 7, 2013)

It looks like all these are spoken for. The Nakiri is last to go and it's headed to Portland, OR.
Gyuto to Australia.
Tosagata to Cali.
Thanks guys, I've got plenty more to come.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is too cool man. Really dig that you're doing this!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 16, 2013)

Shipped everything out yesterday morning. 
You guys on the left coast should get your stuff Thurs.
I have no clue how long to Australia. That Aussie shipping sure is expensive though! 
I'll PM you guys later, I'm just way too lazy right now!


----------



## greasedbullet (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are awesome.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 16, 2013)

lus1: WAAAAYYYYY cool, knifey!!! You, sir are a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 19, 2013)

The Kono has walnut burl . awsome work :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dusty (Nov 5, 2013)

I received the kono last week. It has gone into the kit of a promising young apprentice, he was absolutely rapt and wanted to pass on his gratitude to all involved. I also want to say a huge thanks to knerd for doing this, his handle work was frankly stunning, and the work and generosity going into this community is wonderful.

Cheers,
Dust.


----------



## chef101 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would love to have them &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

nice handles


----------



## steeley (Dec 1, 2014)

:thumbsup:Very nice gentleman someone is going to be thrilled to own them.


----------



## CutFingers (Dec 9, 2014)

how did the cheap tosa perform?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Stefan and Knyfe for the generous contributions. Btw, I have both of those Tosagata knives and use them quite a bit. 

k.


----------

